# Sims 2 won't uninstall



## bb323232 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey my sims 2 wont uninstall. I uninstalled all the expansions but it still thinks there's some installed. I cant find any trace of them anywhere but it still doesn't want to work. Please help.


----------



## Brutius (Jul 31, 2008)

Try looking in your Program Files, that's where most or all game data is stored.

Start > Computer > C: drive > Program Files > The Sims2

OR

Try looking in the installed programs list.

Start > Computer > Uninstall or change a program > Look for Sims2 > Click on it > Then click on Uninstall/Change a program.


----------



## bb323232 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have looked in there. there is no sign of any other expansion on my computer. Any idea where some could be hidden


----------



## mstock14 (Jun 4, 2008)

threre is sometimes a uninstall files in the direcory if its not there then it wont work


----------

